# DVD's



## Link (Dec 29, 2008)

*Qigong Breathing for Martial Artists*​ 
I have been watching *Understanding Qigong, Martial Arts Breathing* _by Dr. Yang, Jwing-Ming_. This dvd i found at my local library and its full of information i never thought about and i found it very useful.

Martial Qigong Breathing can be used for conditioning the joints to make them stronger and more flexible. Using these techniques, a martial artist can develop improved rooting and manifest significant martial power. Techniques include Dan Tian breathing, Yongquan breathing, Laogong breathing, Four Gates breathing, Spiritual breathing, and Martial Grand Circulation breathing.

This program is a must for serious Qigong students, teachers, and martial artists of all styles.


Breathing techniques to increase your Qi (energy) and Shen (spirit)
Understanding the relationship between breath, Qi, and endurance
Seven steps of Qigong Breathing for martial power, including Martial Grand Circulation breathing


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 29, 2008)

Good stuff. I wish my library had new dvds and books.


----------

